# A/C Question



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

93 degrees temperature out and gauges say 30/190. According to Ford spec chart for ac, the low side is low and the high side is within range.

Thoughts about these numbers? A/C is cycling at 46 degrees and kicks back in at 56 degrees, then starts all over.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Both pressures seem low, probably low on charge. Open all car windows, set a fan aiming at the condenser, max AC, blower on high. Increase and hold engine speed to about 2,000 RPM's. Let gauges stabilize and what are they?

There is a Ford tech on here, if he answers, listen to him.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

My guess would be a little low too. At that ambient temp high side should be in the low to mid 200's. Low side is usually low 40's. If it is cycling fast it is a good sign of low charge. It should have dye in from the factory if it is a newer car to help find leaks.


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

cjm94 said:


> My guess would be a little low too. At that ambient temp high side should be in the low to mid 200's. Low side is usually low 40's. If it is cycling fast it is a good sign of low charge. It should have dye in from the factory if it is a newer car to help find leaks.


New truck, 2013 bought last November. Its not a rapid on off cycle like you get with a system that is known low, but cycles regularly (constantly) off at the low end at 44-46 degrees and back on when it hits 56 degrees.

Its under warranty so I guess I need to take in?


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Could be temp blend door actuator sticking. I have seen quite a few fail causing warm air when asking for cold. Not uncommon to cycle like that.


----------

